# 127 tooth gear for Colchester Master 8013



## Domodude17 (Jul 26, 2021)

I picked up a Clausing Colchester Mk.2 Master this weekend. I'm trying to begin accumulating accessories for it, so i'm looking into the metric change gears. I have a whole stack of gears for it, but not a 127 tooth gear. The manual says that it's a 16DP, but I don't know what pressure angle. Can anyone let me know what the pressure angle would be? It's looking like it'll either be a custom deal, or special order. Thanks!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 26, 2021)

While 127:100 is a perfect translation, there are other gear combinations that will get you plenty close. I use an 80:63 set, which gets 1.26984.... ,
47:37 = 1.27027...
I'm sure there are others. Do a little searching on "transposing gears", you may find you already have gears that will get you there.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 26, 2021)

I can cut 127 teeth (prime number) and have most all 14 1/2 deg. cutters and some 20 deg.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 26, 2021)

I have an extra 127 gear for my Bantam mk2.
Purchased new by previous owner but never used. 
If it fits yours I’d let it go 1/2 price.
OD is 8.059
Hole dia across the 8 splines is .813/.879”
Face width is .495 (1/2”)
Part #30708











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 27, 2021)

A 127 tooth gear in 16DP and 14-1/2 degree pressure angle is physically a pretty large gear. As described by MrWhoopee, there are alternatives that get so close it can't be mistaken for exact. Further, if you're set on using exact translation, I posted a PDF for 127 teeth that can be glued to a disk as a guide for cutting one. Not sure where it is now, try the shop projects thread and go back a few pages.

Personally, I would advise against it. My big machine has 16DP gears and the 127 tooth gear is cumbersome at best. And difficult to store when not needed. Mine is plastic and done mostly to prove that I could do it.

.


----------

